# HEYOOO sort of pic heavy



## iiifugaziii (Feb 26, 2007)

HEYOO

a couple of looks

First one:::

Eyes: paint(untitled) & ccb(pearl) (i use these on pretty much everything i do)
passionate on bottom liner and onto lid
Lucious lani (shady lady by thebalm) in middle of lid (and as highlight)
carbon in corners
fluidline in blacktrack
cheapy lashes!!!! cause they = A+

and. i had lancome juicy pop on my lips with refined golden bronzer. 














This look was from today. i just got off work! my feet hurt... 

lid: girlie w/ layered vapour on top
crease: haux, mothbrown, and roustabout (the puple in the "amazon eyes" quad from raquel welch) all layered on top of eachother.
whistle and seedy pearl as highlight.
carbon & fluidline as bottom liners.
cheapy lashes that look like # 20. (or is it 21?) i forget.
and clinique blush in "breathless berry"

i had whirl on my lips with politely pink, but polietly pink came off... 
AND MY PUPPY DOG!!!!!!!!!!!! TWEEKS!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 26, 2007)

Your make up is always so pretty and absolutely flawless.

And what a cute doggy!!!!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 26, 2007)

gorgeous! i love the first one. tweeks is too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want a yorkie soo bad! (assuming that's what it is)


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin' hot hot hot as always!  I love that first one, espeically how you used Passionate.  Btw, what foundation did you use?  Your skin looks so flawless... could you do a foundation tut? *hopeful smile*


----------



## Moppit (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful skin and I love the perfectly blended eyes.  The lashes are great!

Tweeks has the sweetest little face I have ever seen.


----------



## Brelki (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent job on the eyes!  I wish I could get my application to look like that!!  Do you have any tutorials? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If not, you should do one


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 26, 2007)

You are so gorgeous, love your makeup in all the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that dog is soooo awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 26, 2007)

Gorgeous application and color combos. Tweek is adorable.


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Lovely!

I like where you placed passionate in the 1st pic, different and looks sooooo good!

Your pup is too cute for words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 you need to post some pics of him or her in the show off your pets thread...I can't remember where in the say cheese section I think


----------



## Chloe2277 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful as always! You should do a tutorial! Please please pretty please!?!?


----------



## ben (Feb 27, 2007)

both looks are hot!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful as always!  I saw you are moving to seattle in June.  Hopefully you will work at the U Village MAC and you can teach me some of your amazing skills!


----------



## kimmy (Feb 27, 2007)

gld to see you posting again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love both looks! your lips look so fabulous in the second fotd!


----------



## Renee (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all your photos!


----------



## iLust (Feb 27, 2007)

you are so beautiful, i get excited whenever you post. perfect skin, features, hair....and fab makeup skills of course!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Jaw daropping gorgeous both looks


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful as always! And oh my gosh, your puppy! So cute! heheh


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 27, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the colors you used and it's so perfectly blended.  I'm jealous! And your little Yorkie is adorable!


----------



## roxybc (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it!!!  

Do you mind posting what you used on your face? (foundation, concealer, poweder etc)  Thanks!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 27, 2007)

FLAWLESS!  I like the first one a lot, its so hot


----------



## bondgirlx (Feb 27, 2007)

what are the cheap falsies?


----------



## Carmen75 (Feb 27, 2007)

excelent blending skill!


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 27, 2007)

very pretty looks


----------



## User67 (Feb 27, 2007)

Both looks are so beautiful!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

ur gorgeous...i love ur eye MU


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 27, 2007)

I always love your looks but I prefer the second one here. Although the 1st one is really well done and blend amazingly, I find Passionnate under lower lashes a bit weird, it gives you some kind of black-eyed look... but I mean no offense here, just my opinion. The second look is to die for and I love the lips


----------



## Ambi (Feb 27, 2007)

You pull off the "crazy" colors well, I especially like the second one.


----------



## linkas (Feb 27, 2007)

Flawless!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 27, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## aligirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Seriously smokin'..the 2nd look is my favorite




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 

 
_HEYOO

a couple of looks

First one:::

Eyes: paint(untitled) & ccb(pearl) (i use these on pretty much everything i do)
passionate on bottom liner and onto lid
Lucious lani (shady lady by thebalm) in middle of lid (and as highlight)
carbon in corners
fluidline in blacktrack
cheapy lashes!!!! cause they = A+

and. i had lancome juicy pop on my lips with refined golden bronzer. 













This look was from today. i just got off work! my feet hurt... 

lid: girlie w/ layered vapour on top
crease: haux, mothbrown, and roustabout (the puple in the "amazon eyes" quad from raquel welch) all layered on top of eachother.
whistle and seedy pearl as highlight.
carbon & fluidline as bottom liners.
cheapy lashes that look like # 20. (or is it 21?) i forget.
and clinique blush in "breathless berry"

i had whirl on my lips with politely pink, but polietly pink came off... 
AND MY PUPPY DOG!!!!!!!!!!!! TWEEKS!!!












_


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 27, 2007)

You are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jen-Jen (Feb 27, 2007)

You obviously know what you're doing.
What a beautiful job you did!


----------



## krystle30 (Feb 27, 2007)

Your makeup looks great


----------



## iiifugaziii (Feb 27, 2007)

man! what you wonderful specktra ladies does to my ego!! lol no, but seriously. you guys are so nice and so supportive allt he time i love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here's the answers to the questions that came up

The cheapy lashes that i have on are Red Cherry/Bliss brand . and i am really bad with remembering the numbers on those lashes. but I wear all different kinds in that brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and on my face:: i wear photo finish by smashbox (just got this---amazing!!) studio fix fluid, and i had the mineralize skinfinish natural powder on, too.
thank you everyone


----------



## veilchen (Feb 27, 2007)

You look just fab, your work is most amazing! And the dog is a little cutie!


----------



## DevinGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

You & your makeup are absolutely gorgeous.  *sniffle*  You make me miss *my *septum ring!  Awesome work!!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 27, 2007)

Your application is amazing. I really dig both looks and your doggie is too cute!


----------



## frances92307 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your looks!!  Yay, good choice on a Yorkie!  They are the best dogs ever!!  Look at my avatar... that's my Buster!


----------



## Simi (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brelki* 

 
_Excellent job on the eyes! I wish I could get my application to look like that!! Do you have any tutorials? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If not, you should do one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## kradge79 (Feb 27, 2007)

You are amazing and your dog is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 27, 2007)

I love your mu style, everything you do looks great!  Just beautiful...


----------



## iiifugaziii (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_Beautiful as always!  I saw you are moving to seattle in June.  Hopefully you will work at the U Village MAC and you can teach me some of your amazing skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm actually going to interview for a management position in the Nordies at the Northgate mall probably within the next couple of weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i get the position I'll be working by the first couple weeks in April!!! I'm so thrilled and excited! keep your fingers crossed for me !


----------



## Femme (Mar 2, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE the first look!


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 3, 2007)

The first one is too hot, it is fierce indeed!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 12, 2008)

This is amazing- creative color combo, and great blending! Man, I'm inspired now


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 12, 2008)

i love the eyes!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 12, 2008)

I love the red look, but I could´nt see the other pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(((


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 12, 2008)

great blending and useof color!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

What great color placement. I especially like the red color. I will have to try this look


----------

